# [gelöst] TurboPrint - Drucker wird nicht gespeichert

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Gentoo neu als Gastsystem in VirtualBox installiert.

Ich habe ein Problem mit TurboPrint.

Ein in TurboPrint eingerichteter Drucker wird nicht abgespeichert.

Ich habe zuerst cups installiert,

```
emerge --ask net-print/cups

rc-service cupsd start

rc-update add cupsd default
```

danach habe ich die Installation von TurboPrint durchgeführt.

Dann habe ich meinen Drucker "Canon PIXMA iP7250" in TurboPrint eingerichtet.

```
andere (CUPS URI)

bjnp://192.168.2.23:8611 
```

Leider bleibt nach beenden von TurboPrint mein Drucker nicht abgespeichert und es lässt sich auch nicht drucken.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Problem gelöst bekomme?

MfG,

SabatonLast edited by Sabaton on Tue Aug 02, 2022 3:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mike155

Ich kenne Turboprint nicht - aber ich habe gerade das Handbuch überflogen.

Laut Handbuch soll man das TurboPrint Kontrollzentrum ("turboprint") starten - und den Drucker dort einrichten. Hast Du das gemacht? Wenn Du das Kontrollzentrum beendest und neu startest: erscheint der eingerichtete Drucker wieder? Oder ist er dann verschwunden? Funktioniert das Drucken der Testseite? Funktioniert der Drucker-Monitor?

Um aus Anwendungen zu drucken, muss man laut Handbuch je nach GUI (KDE, Gnome,...) und je nach Programm (Besonderheiten bei GIMP, Firefox) die im Handbuch beschriebenen Schritte durchführen. Die mit Turboprint eingerichteten Drucker sollen dort als tp0, tp1, usw. erscheinen. Siehst Du diese Drucker?

Was sieht Du, wenn Du mit dem Browser auf http://127.0.0.1:631/ gehst? Siehst Du dort die CUPS-Startseite? Und siehst Du dort die Drucker?

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo @mike155

Meinen Drucker richte ich natürlich im TurboPrint-Kontrollzentrum ein.

```
andere (CUPS URI)

bjnp://192.168.2.23:8611
```

Ich habe jetzt Gentoo das 3. mal neu als Gastsystem in VirtualBox installieren müssen wegen dem Bug mit dem schwarzen Desktop nach dem Login.

Bei den 2 ersten Installationen des Gentoo-Gastsystems hatte ich das aktuelle Problem mit TurboPrint und dem Einrichten meines Druckers noch nicht.

Wenn ich mit dem Firefox auf http://127.0.0.1:631/ gehe erscheint die OpenPrinting CUPS 2.4.2-Startseite. Drucker werden keine angezeigt, ich hab ja nur den in TurboPrint vergeblich eingerichteten Netzwerkdrucker "Canon PIXMA iP7200 series".

TurboPrint habe ich erst nach der Installation von cups als root installiert.

Hierfür habe ich turboprint-2.49-1.x86_64.tgz entpackt und mit ./setup die Installation als root durchgeführt.Wenn ich dann im TurboPrint-Kontrollzentrum meinen Drucker einrichte erscheint er in der Liste, aber es lässt sich keine Testseite drucken und nach beenden des TurboPrint-Kontrollzentrum ist er auch dort in der Liste dann wieder verschwunden.

Der TurboPrint-Monitor lässt sich auch starten, zeigt aber "inaktiv"  an.

Mfg,

SabatonLast edited by Sabaton on Wed Jul 27, 2022 11:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich mit dem Firefox auf http://127.0.0.1:631/ gehe erscheint die OpenPrinting CUPS 2.4.2-Startseite. 

 

Cups läuft also! Das ist schon mal gut! 

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich dann im TurboPrint Kontrollzentrum meinen Drucker einrichte erscheint er in der Liste, aber es lässt sich keine Testseite drucken und nach beenden des TurboPrint-Kontrollzentrum ist er auch dort in der Liste dann wieder verschwunden.

 

Verstehe ich folgendes richtig (sorry für die Nachfrage - aber hier ist es wichtig, genau zu verstehen, was passiert): 

Du richtest den Drucker im TurboPrint Kontrollzentrum ein. Er wird dort auch angezeigt. 

Du beendest das TurboPrint Kontrollzentrum... 

Du startest das TurboPrint Kontrollzentrum neu... 

Und dann ist der Drucker nicht mehr sichtbar?

Das klingt nach einem Problem im TurboPrint Kontrollzentrum. Das wäre gut - denn dann haben wir einen Ausgangspunkt für die Fehlersuche.

An dieser Stelle sehe ich zwei Möglichkeiten:

Gehe ins TurboPrint Forum: https://www.turboprint.de/support. Suche dort, ob bereits ein ähnlicher Fall gemeldet wurde. Wenn nicht, öffne einen neuen Thread und berichte dort von Deinem Problem. Du solltest dich dort auf folgenden Punkt konzentrieren: eingerichteter Drucker ist nach Neustart vom TurboPrint Kontrollzentrum nicht mehr sichtbar. Dazu kannst Du vermutlich Hilfe bekommen - und wenn dieses Problem gelöst ist, funktioniert vermutlich auch das Drucken. Wenn Du etwas von Gentoo, VirtualBox und "Drucken geht nicht" schreibst, könnte es sein, dass Du keine Antwort bekommst.

Ich persönlich würde das TurboPrint Kontrollzentrum mit strace starten: 

```
strace -f -o /tmp/strace.log turboprint
```

Dann würde ich den Drucker einrichten und das Kontrollzentrum wieder schließen. Aus dem strace.log würde ich mir mit grep sämtliche file open/creat/stat Aufrufe raussuchen. Dadurch kann ich sehen, aus welchen Konfigurationsdateien turboprint beim Starten liest und in welche Konfigurationsdateien turboprint beim Einrichten des Druckers schreibt. Oft sieht man schon an den Dateinamen oder an den Fehlerrückgabecodes, wo das Problem liegt (andere Verzeichnisse als Gentoo verwendet oder "permission denied" als Folge falscher Berechtigungen). 

Falls ich dort nichts finden würde, würde ich als nächstes in die geschriebenen Konfigurationsdateien reinschauen: stimmen diese Dateien? Warum kann CUPS sie nicht lesen? Warum kann das Turboprint Kontrollcenter sie beim Neustart nicht lesen?

Ich glaube, dass man die Fehlerursache recht schnell finden und beheben kann.  :Smile: 

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo @mike155,

erstmal Danke für deine Hilfe.

Ich richte den Drucker im TurboPrint Kontrollzentrum ein. Er wird dort auch angezeigt.

Ich beende das TurboPrint Kontrollzentrum...

Ich starte das TurboPrint Kontrollzentrum neu...

Und dann ist der Drucker nicht mehr sichtbar!

Ich hab im TurboPrint-Support mal einen neuen Thread eröffnet https://www.turboprint.de/support/viewtopic.php?p=7521#p7521

Ich habe erst wieder am Samstag-Vormittag Zeit und werde dann deinen 2. Vorschlag in Angriff nehmen. 

Mfg, 

SabatonLast edited by Sabaton on Wed Jul 27, 2022 12:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Dein Thread beim TurboPrint Support ist prima. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Reaktion.

Ansonsten schauen wir am Wochenende, was wir mit strace herausfinden können.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab nun ein strace.log erstellt https://www.imagenetz.de/VhsHo. 

Dabei habe ich mein Drucker eingerichtet, einen Testdruck angestossen und danach das TurboPrint Kontrollzentrum beendet.

```
strace -f -o /tmp/strace.log turboprint
```

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## mike155

Danke für den Strace Log.

Zunächst einmal: verstehe ich es richtig, dass TurboPrint bei Dir schon funktioniert hat? Und dass es nur jetzt, bei der dritten Neuinstallation nicht mehr funktioniert? Das wäre ein wichtiger Hinweis - und natürlich mit der Frage verbunden: was hast Du dieses Mal anders gemacht, als bei der vorherigen Installation?

Zum Strace Log: ich habe mir erst einmal die verwendeten Konfigurationsdateien angesehen:

```
grep -i open strace.log | egrep "(etc|var)"
```

Folgende Konfigurationsdateien werden verwendet:

/etc/turboprint/turboprint.cfg

/etc/turboprint/tp_testfile.tst

/etc/cups/client.conf

/etc/cups/lpoptions

Aus den ersten beiden Konfigurationsdateien wird gelesen und geschrieben, aus der dritten nur gelesen (Inhalt: "ServerName /run/cups/cups.sock\n", was OK ist) und die vierte gibt es nicht - was auch okay ist.

Bitte schaue doch mal in die ersten beiden Dateien. Steht dort etwas zu Deinem neu eingerichteten Drucker?

TurboPrint kommuniziert mit CUPS über einen Socket:

```
egrep "(recvfrom|sendto)" strace.log  | grep -v EAGAIN
```

Hier gibt es ein paar Fehlermeldungen ("REJECTED EXTERNAL"). Das kann okay sein, kann aber auch mit dem Problem zusammenhängen.

Aus dem strace-Log ist nicht klar ersichtlich, was das genaue Problem ist. Manchmal sieht man etwas wie:

```
openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/datei.cfg", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0666) = -1 EPERM (Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt)
```

Dann wäre es klar. Aber das ist hier NICHT der Fall.

Meine Vermutung: es gibt ein Problem bei der Kommunikation zwischen Turboprint und Cups. Bitte überlege, ob Du bei dieser Installation CUPS anders installiert hast als vorher? Hast Du beispielsweise die Berechtigungen in cups.conf anders gesetzt? Oder hast Du CUPS mit anderen USE flags installiert? Oder hast Du bei den anderen Installationen vor der Benutzung von TurboPrint bereits einen Drucker ohne TurboPrint eingerichtet?

Es könnte helfen, Cups noch einmal zu deinstallieren und neu zu installieren. Einen Reboot der VM hast Du auch schon mal probiert? Wenn nicht: rebooten.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo @mike155,

ich habe Gentoo das 3. mal genauso installiert wie bei den ersten beiden Gentoo-Installationen,

cat /etc/portage/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt rdrand sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

USE="-systemd elogind nls dbus udev branding icu X acpi display-manager sddm gtk libkms wallpapers handbook pulseaudio alsa legacy-systray gtk2 gtk3 bluetooth plymouth pango"

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

LINGUAS="de en"

L10N="de en"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C
```

Hab ich da vielleicht einen Tipfehler?

cat /etc/turboprint/turboprint.cfg

```
[Turboprint_Config_File]

[turbo4]

Default=0

Name="Canon_PIXMA_iP7200series_(TurboPrint)"

Short="iP7200series-TurboPrint"

Port="uri"

Devicename="/dev/lp0"

Filename="/tmp/turboprint.prn"

Remoteprinter=""

Remoteserver=""

Remoteuser=""

Remotepassword=""

Remoteworkgroup=""

Remoteip=""

Remotesocket=""

Remoteuri="bjnp://192.168.2.23:8611"

Driver="Canon_PIXMA_iP7200series"

Redirectqueue=""

Redirectmonitor=""

Colormode=2

Preview=1

Cartridge=0

Paper=0

Quality=1

Pagesize=3

Borderlessexpand=2

Customsize=5000,7000

Feed=0

Tray=0

Duplex=0,0,0

Copies=1

Dithering=0

Truematch=1

Mirror=0

Usercolor=0

Brightness=0

Contrast=0

Screengamma=180

Inkvolume=0

Shadows=0

Colorsaturation=0

Intensity_KCMY=0,0,0,0

Limit_KCMY=0,0,0,0

Inklimit=0

Bright_KCMY=0,0,0,0

UCR=0

TAC=0

Colorspace=0

CMYKspace=0

Intent=1

Greytone_AB=0,0

RefLight=6500

GS_X_Scale=100

GS_Y_Scale=100

GS_X_Offset=0

GS_Y_Offset=0

GS_Screen_Lpi=0

GS_Buffer=0

PIC_Ignore_Margins=0

PIC_Position=0,0

PIC_Size=7000,0

PIC_Center=1,1

PIC_Aspect=1

A2PS_Defaults=0

A2PS_Landscape=0

A2PS_Borders=1

A2PS_Headers=1

A2PS_Columns=1

Landscape=0

Number_Up=1

Image_X=1

Image_Y=1

Image_Scaling=100

Use_Image_Scaling=0

Image_DPI=300

Use_Image_DPI=0

Text_CPI=10

Text_LPI=6

Pretty_Print=0

Settings=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
```

"/etc/turboprint/tp_testfile.tst" gibt es nicht.

ls -lsa /etc/turboprint

```
insgesamt 28

4 drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 30. Jul 08:02 .

4 drwxr-xr-x 85 root root 4096 30. Jul 13:35 ..

4 -rw-r--r--  1 root root    1 30. Jul 07:57 copyicons

4 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 25. Jul 10:27 icons

4 -rw-r--r--  1 root root  744 30. Jul 07:57 system.cfg

4 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1244 30. Jul 08:02 turboprint.cfg

4 -rw-r--r--  1 root root  708 25. Jul 10:37 turboprint.ctf
```

cups zu deinstallieren und  danach neu zu installieren hat nichts gebracht.

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## mike155

In der Datei cat /etc/turboprint/turboprint.cfg scheint der neue Drucker ja zu stehen. Also wird der Drucker nach dem Einrichten ordnungsgemäß in die Konfigurationsdatei geschrieben!

Wenn der Drucker nach dem Neustart von turbopint nicht mehr angezeigt wird, scheint es ein Problem in der Funktion zu geben, die beim Start von turboprint die Konfigurationsdatei ausliest. 

Ich sehe im Strace Log, dass turboprint einige Meldungen nach STDERR schreibt. Wenn Du turboprint von der Konsole startest, solltest Du diese Meldungen sehen. Kannst Du die Meldungen bitte posten? Im Strace Log werden sie immer nach ein paar Zeichen abgeschnitten.

```
19615 write(2, "Could not get a free pipe\n", 26) = 26

19637 write(2, "lp: Fehler - Der Drucker oder di"..., 58) = 58
```

----------

## Sabaton

Ich bekiomme nur als root Meldungen:

```
gentoo /home/peter # turboprint

** (turboprint:3680): WARNING **: 17:57:39.767: Unable to connect to dbus: Verbindung ist geschlossen

(turboprint:3680): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: 17:57:39.827: g_dbus_connection_register_object: assertion 'G_IS_DBUS_CONNECTION (connection)' failed

(turboprint:3680): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: 17:57:39.827: g_dbus_connection_register_object: assertion 'G_IS_DBUS_CONNECTION (connection)' failed

(turboprint:3680): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: 17:57:39.827: g_dbus_connection_get_unique_name: assertion 'G_IS_DBUS_CONNECTION (connection)' failed

XDG_RUNTIME_DIR (/run/user/1000) is not owned by us (uid 0), but by uid 1000! (This could e.g. happen if you try to connect to a non-root PulseAudio as a root user, over the native protocol. Don't do that.)

XDG_RUNTIME_DIR (/run/user/1000) is not owned by us (uid 0), but by uid 1000! (This could e.g. happen if you try to connect to a non-root PulseAudio as a root user, over the native protocol. Don't do that.)

```

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> XDG_RUNTIME_DIR (/run/user/1000) is not owned by us (uid 0)
> ```
> ...

 

Wie wirst Du root? Mit "su" oder mit "su -"? Die Meldung sieht aus, als ob Du "su" verwendest. Bitte verwende "su -". Schau Dir den Unterschied mit "export | grep XDG" an.

Ansonsten gibt es in im strace Log recht viele Meldungen zu fehlenden PulseAudio. Sollte eigentlich harmlos sein. Könnte es sein, dass bei den vorherigen beiden Installationen PA installiert war?

----------

## Sabaton

Fehler von mir.

Bei "su -" hab ich auch keine Meldung.

Ich hab heute

```
1. To use PipeWire for sound, users should enable USE=sound-server for PipeWire:

  Place the following entries in /etc/portage/package.use:

  ```

  media-video/pipewire sound-server

  media-sound/pulseaudio -daemon

  ```

  First, sync:

  # emerge --sync

  Deselect media-sound/pulseaudio-daemon:

  # emerge --deselect media-sound/pulseaudio-daemon

  Then perform a world upgrade:

  # emerge --ask --update --changed-use --deep @world

  Then depclean:

  # emerge --ask --depclean

  OpenRC users on an XDG-compliant desktop which respects autostart files

  will not need to take any further action.

```

durchgeführt.

Systemklänge und YouTube im Firefox gehen.

.

Mein TurboPrint Problem war aber davor schon.

----------

## Sabaton

Ich habe mich mit "cups" noch nicht befasst, weil ich schon immer mit TurboPrint bei meinen Linux-Gastsystemen in VirtualBox meinen Netzwerkdrucker einrichte. 

Muss bei meinem Problem bei cups vielleicht noch was konfiguriert oder geprüft werden?

----------

## Sabaton

cups

Canon IP 7250 - Bug

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Canon_Printer

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

die Installation von TurboPrint lief sauber durch.

Auch sind unter "usr/share/cups/model/TurboPrint"  die ganzen Druckertreiber vorhanden.

cups ist aktuell mein Problem! 

Wenn ich mit http://localhost:631/admin

Verwaltung->Drucker hinzufügen

und als root oder user anmelde kommt immer die Meldung:

Drucker konnte nicht hinzugefügt werden:

Verboten

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## mike155

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass CUPS das Problem ist. In dem Strace-Log gibt es ja auch einige "REJECTED EXTERNAL" Meldungen in der Kommunikation zwischen Turboprint und CUPS.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, musste in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf erst einmal freischalten, wer drucken darf und wer Drucker einrichten darf. Das habe ich aber vor Jahren gemacht - und seitdem nie wieder angefasst.

Wenn Du unter CUPS die Meldung "Drucker konnte nicht hinzugefügt werden: Verboten" bekommst, solltest Du Dir die notwendigen Berechtigungen über die /etc/cups/cupsd.conf geben.

Ich verstehe nur eines nicht: Du hast geschrieben, dass es bei Deinen vorherigen Installationen problemlos funktioniert hat - und jetzt nicht mehr? Du musst doch diesmal irgendetwas anders gemacht haben! Was? Hast Du die User anders angerichtet (andere Gruppen-Zugehörigkeit)? Sind die IP-Adressen vielleicht irgendwie anders? Hast Du vorher mit 127.0.0.1 auf CUPS und die CUPS GUI zugegriffen - und jetzt mit einer anderen IP-Adresse? Das könnte solche Effekte erklären.

----------

## Sabaton

Ich habe Gentoo genauso wie die ersten beide Male installiert.

```
peter@gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/group

root:x:0:root

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:root,adm

lp:x:7:lp

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,peter

floppy:x:11:root

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

console:x:17:

audio:x:18:peter

cdrom:x:19:

dialout:x:20:

tape:x:26:root

video:x:27:root,peter,sddm

cdrw:x:80:

usb:x:85:peter

input:x:97:

users:x:100:peter

portage:x:250:portage,peter

utmp:x:406:

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

man:x:15:

sshd:x:22:

polkitd:x:102:

messagebus:x:101:

kvm:x:78:

render:x:28:

sgx:x:405:

lpadmin:x:106:

cron:x:16:

locate:x:245:

crontab:x:460:

peter:x:1000:

plugdev:x:272:

sddm:x:219:

nullmail:x:88:

vboxguest:x:305:peter

vboxsf:x:306:peter

mail:x:12:

mysql:x:60:

libreoffice:x:512:

```

cups habe ich

```
emerge --ask net-print/cups

rc-service cupsd start

rc-update add cupsd default
```

installiert.

cups selbst habe ich danach bei keinem Linux-System angefasst, da ich ja TurboPrint habe.

----------

## mike155

Wenn Du unter CUPS keine Drucker einrichten kannst, ist es entweder ein Rechte-Problem - oder ein anderes Problem.

Für mich klingt es erst einmal nach einem Rechte-Problem. 

Die Seite https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Printing sagt, das jeder Nutzer, der drucken können soll, in der Gruppe "lp" sein muss. Jeder Benutzer, der Drucker einrichten können soll, muss in der Gruppe "lpadmin" sein. Bitte füge Deinen User zu den Gruppen hinzu (siehe: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Printing#Configuration). Vermutlich musst Du Dich danach aus- und wieder einloggen und auch CUPS neu starten.

Wenn das das Problem noch nicht lösen sollte, könnte es sein, dass Du für den Zugriff auf die CUPS Web-GUI noch Netzwerkbereiche in "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf" freigeben musst. Dies ist insbesondere wichtig, wenn Du die CUPS GUI von Deinem Browser aus nicht über http://127.0.0.1:631, sondern über http://<IP-Adresse>:631 ansprichst. Siehe hier: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Printing#Files. Interessant sind die Abschnitte "Remote printer access" und "CUPS remote administration".

----------

## Sabaton

lp,lpadmin habe ich dem user schon hinzugefügt und danach System neu gestartet.

Fehler ist aber immer noch vorhanden.

# cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

```
#

# Configuration file for the CUPS scheduler.  See "man cupsd.conf" for a

# complete description of this file.

#

# Log general information in error_log - change "warn" to "debug"

# for troubleshooting...

LogLevel warn

PageLogFormat

# Specifies the maximum size of the log files before they are rotated.  The value "0" disables log rotation.

MaxLogSize 1m

# Default error policy for printers

ErrorPolicy retry-job

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen /run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing Yes

BrowseLocalProtocols 

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Web interface setting...

WebInterface Yes

# Timeout after cupsd exits if idle (applied only if cupsd runs on-demand - with -l)

IdleExitTimeout 60

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Restrict access to log files...

<Location /admin/log>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job/subscription privacy...

  JobPrivateAccess default

  JobPrivateValues default

  SubscriptionPrivateAccess default

  SubscriptionPrivateValues default

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an administrator...

  <Limit Create-Job Print-Job Print-URI Validate-Job>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job Cancel-My-Jobs Close-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Get-Document>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an administrator to authenticate...

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default CUPS-Get-Devices>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All printer operations require a printer operator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After Cancel-Jobs CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

# Set the authenticated printer/job policies...

<Policy authenticated>

  # Job/subscription privacy...

  JobPrivateAccess default

  JobPrivateValues default

  SubscriptionPrivateAccess default

  SubscriptionPrivateValues default

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an administrator...

  <Limit Create-Job Print-Job Print-URI Validate-Job>

    AuthType Default

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job Cancel-My-Jobs Close-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Get-Document>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an administrator to authenticate...

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All printer operations require a printer operator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After Cancel-Jobs CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

# Set the kerberized printer/job policies...

<Policy kerberos>

  # Job/subscription privacy...

  JobPrivateAccess default

  JobPrivateValues default

  SubscriptionPrivateAccess default

  SubscriptionPrivateValues default

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an administrator...

  <Limit Create-Job Print-Job Print-URI Validate-Job>

    AuthType Negotiate

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job Cancel-My-Jobs Close-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Get-Document>

    AuthType Negotiate

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an administrator to authenticate...

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All printer operations require a printer operator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After Cancel-Jobs CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    AuthType Negotiate

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>
```

So ist momentan der Ist-Zustand.

Was sollte ich mal ändern?

----------

## Christian99

Du könntest mal probieren Drucker direkt über CUPS hinzuzufügen/zu verwenden, also ohne TurboPrint.

Wenn das geht oder nicht, könntest du die Problemsuche evtl auf das eine oder andere beschränken.

----------

## Sabaton

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Du könntest mal probieren Drucker direkt über CUPS hinzuzufügen/zu verwenden, also ohne TurboPrint.

 

Wenn ich mit http://localhost:631/admin

Verwaltung->Drucker hinzufügen

und als root oder user anmelde kommt immer die Meldung:

Drucker konnte nicht hinzugefügt werden:

Verboten

----------

## mike155

Bitte poste:

die IP-Adresse Deines PCs oder Notebooks, auf dem Du den Browser laufen lässt, mit dem Du auf CUPS zugreifst

die URL, mit der Du auf CUPS zugreifst

den User, mit Dem Du Dich bei CUPS anmeldest 

Dann kann ich Dir sagen, was Du an der client.conf verändern musst.

Bitte führe auch folgende Anweisungen aus (Du verwendest kein Systemd, sondern OpenRC und syslog*, richtig?):

```
cd /var/log

grep -i CUPS *

cd /var/log/cups

more error_log
```

Siehst Du dort irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen, die uns weiterhelfen können?

----------

## Sabaton

ifconfig

```
enp0s3: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.0.2.15  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.0.2.255

        inet6 fe80::816c:e2e8:ddef:ae9b  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 08:00:27:da:34:c7  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2735  bytes 2183912 (2.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2028  bytes 304351 (297.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 54  bytes 3496 (3.4 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 54  bytes 3496 (3.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

cups-url http://localhost:631/

cat /etc/hosts

```
  GNU nano 6.3                                     /etc/hosts                                                 

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for 

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# The format of lines in this file is:

#

# IP_ADDRESS    canonical_hostname      [aliases...]

#

#The fields can be separated by any number of spaces or tabs.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be 

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2               myname

#10.0.0.3               myfriend

#
```

user bei cups-Anmeldung:

root

peter

beide mit keinen Rechten

```
gentoo /home/peter # cd /var/log

gentoo /var/log # grep -i CUPS *

grep: cups: Ist ein Verzeichnis

emerge.log:1658737554:  *** emerge --ask --regex-search-auto=y net-print/cups

emerge.log:1658737565:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-print/cups-2.4.2-r1 to /

emerge.log:1658737565:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (net-print/cups-2.4.2-r1::/var/db/repos/gentoo/net-print/cups/cups-2.4.2-r1.ebuild)

emerge.log:1658737567:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (net-print/cups-2.4.2-r1::/var/db/repos/gentoo/net-print/cups/cups-2.4.2-r1.ebuild)

emerge.log:1658737595:  === (1 of 1) Merging (net-print/cups-2.4.2-r1::/var/db/repos/gentoo/net-print/cups/cups-2.4.2-r1.ebuild)

emerge.log:1658737597:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-print/cups:0

emerge.log:1658737597:  === Unmerging... (net-print/cups-2.4.2-r1)

emerge.log:1658737599:  >>> unmerge success: net-print/cups-2.4.2-r1

emerge.log:1658737602:  === (1 of 1) Updating world file (net-print/cups-2.4.2-r1)

emerge.log:1658737602:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (net-print/cups-2.4.2-r1::/var/db/repos/gentoo/net-print/cups/cups-2.4.2-r1.ebuild)

emerge.log:1658737602:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) net-print/cups-2.4.2-r1 to /

messages:Jul 25 10:32:13 gentoo start-stop-daemon[20066]: Will stop /usr/sbin/cupsd

messages:Jul 25 10:38:58 gentoo /etc/init.d/cupsd[4216]: WARNING: cupsd has already been started

messages:Jul 25 10:43:12 gentoo start-stop-daemon[5436]: Will stop /usr/sbin/cupsd

messages:Jul 25 10:51:37 gentoo start-stop-daemon[4500]: Will stop /usr/sbin/cupsd

messages:Jul 26 07:38:09 gentoo start-stop-daemon[4304]: Will stop /usr/sbin/cupsd

messages:Jul 26 07:41:11 gentoo start-stop-daemon[3708]: Will stop /usr/sbin/cupsd

messages:Jul 27 12:24:16 gentoo start-stop-daemon[5611]: Will stop /usr/sbin/cupsd

messages:Jul 29 10:15:41 gentoo start-stop-daemon[3645]: Will stop /usr/sbin/cupsd

grep: messages: Übereinstimmungen in Binärdatei

grep: mysql: Ist ein Verzeichnis

grep: nullmailer: Ist ein Verzeichnis

grep: portage: Ist ein Verzeichnis

grep: sandbox: Ist ein Verzeichnis

grep: turboprint: Ist ein Verzeichnis

gentoo /var/log # cd /var/log/cups 

gentoo /var/log/cups # more error_log

E [25/Jul/2022:10:26:46 +0200] Unknown directive IdleExitTimeout on line 32 of /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.

E [25/Jul/2022:10:28:02 +0200] [Client 16] Returning HTTP Verboten for CUPS-Get-Devices (ipp://localhost/print

ers/) from localhost

E [25/Jul/2022:10:28:24 +0200] [Client 18] Returning HTTP Verboten for CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer (ipp://localhos

t/printers/iP7200series-TurboPrint) from localhost

E [25/Jul/2022:10:28:24 +0200] [Client 20] Returning HTTP Verboten for CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer (ipp://localhos

t/printers/iP7200series-TurboPrint) from localhost

E [25/Jul/2022:10:28:24 +0200] [Client 22] Returning HTTP Verboten for CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer (ipp://localhos

t/printers/iP7200series-TurboPrint) from localhost

E [25/Jul/2022:10:29:50 +0200] [Client 30] Returning HTTP Verboten for CUPS-Get-Devices (ipp://localhost/print

ers/) from localhost

E [25/Jul/2022:10:30:15 +0200] [Client 32] Returning HTTP Verboten for CUPS-Get-Devices (ipp://localhost/print

ers/) from localhost

E [25/Jul/2022:10:30:46 +0200] [Client 38] Returning HTTP Verboten for CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer (ipp://localhos

t/printers/iP7200series-TurboPrint) from localhost

E [25/Jul/2022:10:30:46 +0200] [Client 40] Returning HTTP Verboten for CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer (ipp://localhos

t/printers/iP7200series-TurboPrint) from localhost

E [25/Jul/2022:10:30:46 +0200] [Client 42] Returning HTTP Verboten for CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer (ipp://localhos

t/printers/iP7200series-TurboPrint) from localhost

E [25/Jul/2022:10:31:27 +0200] [Client 53] Returning HTTP Verboten for CUPS-Get-Devices (ipp://localhost/print

ers/) from localhost

E [25/Jul/2022:10:31:47 +0200] [Client 55] Returning HTTP Verboten for CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer (ipp://localhos

t/printers/iP7200series-TurboPrint) from localhost

E [25/Jul/2022:10:31:47 +0200] [Client 57] Returning HTTP Verboten for CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer (ipp://localhos

t/printers/iP7200series-TurboPrint) from localhost

E [25/Jul/2022:10:31:47 +0200] [Client 59] Returning HTTP Verboten for CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer (ipp://localhos

t/printers/iP7200series-TurboPrint) from localhost

--Mehr--(20%)
```

----------

## mike155

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, lässt Du den Browser auf der gleichen Maschine laufen wie cupsd? Und greifst dann über http://localhost:631/ auf CUPS zu?

Ich hätte eigentlicher wartet, dass es dann keine Berechtigungsprobleme gibt. 

Bitte probiere folgendes: 

Sichere die vorhandene /etc/cups/cupsd.conf - und 

installiere dann - zumindest testweise - die folgende /etc/cups/cupsd.conf. 

Neustart von CUPS nach dem Ändern der cupsd.conf nicht vergessen

In dieser /etc/cups/cupsd.conf sind fast alle Beschränkungen freigeschaltet. Für einen Server im Netzwerk wäre diese Datei also vollkommen verkehrt. Aber für eine Maschine, auf der man sich nur selbst anmeldet, ist sie okay.

```
#

# Configuration file for the CUPS scheduler.  See "man cupsd.conf" for a

# complete description of this file.

#

# Log general information in error_log - change "warn" to "debug"

# for troubleshooting...

LogLevel warn

PageLogFormat

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen /run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseLocalProtocols 

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Web interface setting...

WebInterface Yes

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to log files...

<Location /admin/log>

  AuthType Default

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job/subscription privacy...

  JobPrivateAccess default

  JobPrivateValues default

  SubscriptionPrivateAccess default

  SubscriptionPrivateValues default

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an administrator...

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

    Allow localhost

  </Limit>

</Policy>
```

----------

## mike155

Mittlerweile habe ich eine Vermutung.

Am 19.7.2022 gab es bei mir ein Update von CUPS 2.3.3_p2-r3 auf cups-2.4.2-r1.

Es wäre möglich, dass die vorherigen Installationen von sabaton, bei denen TurboPrint und CUPS funktioniert haben, noch die ältere Version CUPS 2.3.3_p2-r3 verwendet haben.

Es wäre möglich, dass die mit CUPS mitgelieferte Default cupsd.conf mit CUPS 2.4.2-r1 nicht mehr so funktioniert, wie sie soll. Ein Hinweis darauf ist folgende Fehlermeldung, die sabaton gepostet hat:

```
E [25/Jul/2022:10:26:46 +0200] Unknown directive IdleExitTimeout on line 32 of /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.
```

@sabaton, Du könntest auch mal die ältere cups-version 2.3.3_p2-r3 installieren. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn mit dieser Version alles problemlos funktioniert.

Aber probiere zuerst einmal die Konfigurationsdatei aus meinem letzten Post (letzter Post auf der letzten Seite)

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo @mike155

mit deiner erstellten cups.conf hat es dann funktioniert!

Drucker hat sich in TurboPrint einrichten lassen und Testdruck lief durch.

Auch habe ich mit Firefox auf http://localhost:631/admin nun alle Rechte.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

